
NASA to Test Kilopower Reactor - beefman
http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/ON-NASA-to-test-prototype-Kilopower-reactor-1711174.html
======
beefman
This will be the first time since 1965 that NASA has taken a reactor critical!
Also, it's the same type of reactor that YC-backed startup Oklo is developing.
It will be the first reactor of this type ever tested.

More info:

video
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcdfMcjUy_U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcdfMcjUy_U)

slides
[https://ntrs.nasa.gov/archive/nasa/casi.ntrs.nasa.gov/201600...](https://ntrs.nasa.gov/archive/nasa/casi.ntrs.nasa.gov/20160012354.pdf)

paper
[https://ntrs.nasa.gov/archive/nasa/casi.ntrs.nasa.gov/201700...](https://ntrs.nasa.gov/archive/nasa/casi.ntrs.nasa.gov/20170002010.pdf)

